# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box  Mcnpro light Box V1.3.0.3

## gsm_bouali

*What's new for Mcnlight box version 1.3.0.3?* *New!!* *Hot!!*     Improve MTK onekey Root function to be more stableFix MTK 657x Read & Write & Format Function bugsSPD Android oneclick Root function added      *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*    As  usual, Version 1.3.0.3 request install version  1.3.0.1 at  first,We  recommend that all customers running previous  versions now  upgrade to  new version which is available for all  customers with valid,  To  download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]! You also can using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] direct upgrade to last version.     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *وشــــــــــــــكرا *

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

